# Hair clumping, weight loss



## Gene (Nov 7, 2011)

When I stroke my cat, instead of her coat feeling smooth, it's full of numerous large clumps of hair. It started this summer, and it's gotten worse. She has become thin and frail. She's a 100% outdoor cat by choice. Last summer, I used Advantage Multi on her twice. Two weeks ago, I gave her de worming medicine (piperazine). Has anyone on the forum experienced this? Does anyone have advice about the possible cause and treatment?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like she needs a vet visit.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Her coat sounds like it's matted. Cat mats are hard clumps, not necessarily 'knots.' But if she's been losing weight and looks weak, I agree with MowMow - definitely time to see a vet.


----------



## Gene (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, friends. Getting her to a vet is a problem. Though she's lived on my patio for ten years (with a heated house in the winter), she's easily frightened and runs. To get her spayed and vaccinated a couple of times, I've lured her into a pet carrier and quickly closed the door behind her. Her reaction was so violent, I thought she was going to hurt herself. I felt so sorry for her, I thought I could not do that to her again. Suggestions?


----------



## partial2persians (Oct 30, 2011)

Im a groomer of cats....not only does she need a ba,th and a lion cut, the weight loss is something totall unrelated. She could be showing symtoms of leukemia or kitty AIDS.


----------

